# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Какое мороженое она предпочитает? Раскроем тайны))

## Irina

*А Вы знали, что по тому, какое мороженое Вы предпочитаете больше всего, можно определить Ваши черты характера, так считают японские ученые.
*
*Например, традиционно фруктовое мороженое относят к молодежному сегменту продуктов*. Если среди сего разнообразия десертов вы предпочитаете фруктовый лед, то это свидетельствует о любви к чистому вкусу и свежести. Кислые вкусы: черная смородина и киви считаются мужскими, а сладкие – женскими. Однако это вовсе не означает, что если молодой человек предпочитает банановое мороженое, то с ним что-то не в порядке. Скорее всего, у него просто мягкий характер, он добр и покладист. К тому же мужчины-сладкоежки уже давно признаны лучшими любовниками.

*Любители крем-брюле* это гурманы. Нюансы вкуса этого мороженого так сразу не распробуешь. Такие люди так же пробуют жизнь на вкус во всех ее аспектах.

*Пломбир* - классика кулинарной традиции мороженого. Названный по имени французской провинции Пломбьер, он плотно вошел в нашу жизнь. Пломбиры являются базой для гастрономических изысков. Пломбир в чистом виде любят люди старшего поколения, а также люди, уважающие традиции, предпочитающие семейный образ жизни и любители ретро. Вкус детства – пломбир с капелькой карамели вызывает ассоциации с качелями и выходными днями в семейном кругу.

*Психологи решили создать свои собственные критерии поведенческой реакции, основываясь на том, как именно человек ест мороженое. Изначально тест был придуман, как характеристика прекрасного пола, но его можно использовать и с мужчинами. Главное не принимать абсолютно все результаты всерьез. Но, с другой стороны, в каждой шутке есть доля правды.
*
*Итак, ученые-шутники заявляют*, 

что если ваша пассия внимательно и увлеченно облизывает холодное лакомство, у нее есть все шансы стать кандидаткой в идеальные жены. Она в меру романтична, ценит уют и семейный уклад и дружелюбна.


Если для девушки самым главным в мороженом является шоколадная глазурь и только потом то, что внутри – на ее интуицию и жизненный опыт можно положиться. Последовательно объедая мороженое, она так же базисно исследует жизненную ситуацию. Такие дамы аккуратны и благоразумны. Они уважают своих близких и друзей и терпеть не могут неожиданных сюрпризов, даже если кому-то со стороны они могут показаться приятными. Такая девушка переводит старушек через дорогу и уступает место в общественном транспорте, не сетуя на обилие «нестандартных» пассажиров. Ее вклады всегда в порядке, а день расписан поминутно под деятельность, которая имеет значение.

В случае, когда девушка начинает мороженое не сверху вниз, а наоборот, она является обладательницей довольно сложного характера. Если вы готовы укрощать строптивицу – вам именно сюда. У таких людей есть собственное мнение, которое тождественно правильному, даже если оно заведомо абсурдно. Такие люди упрямы и идут до конца прямо к цели. Единственный способ склонить их на свою сторону – показать, как вы уважаете их мысли и цените их, пусть даже они покажутся вам верхом неблагоразумия.

Барышня активно кушает мороженое, не останавливаясь на таких эстетических моментах, как рассматривание виртуозно расставленных вишенок и отказывается от радости медленно вкушать лакомство, пережившее великую цивилизацию Древних Греков? Считайте, что вам повезло. Такие люди хотят получить от жизни все, вам только нужно пристроится с ними в ногу. У них много амбиций, возможно, им нужно все и сейчас, но с ними же интересно! Они не боятся мелочей жизни и готовы рискнуть ради высокой цели, а иногда и просто ради собственного удовольствия. Постарайтесь сделать так, чтобы их первым приоритетом были вы, вторым – мороженое, а дальше – по списку.

Она не ест мороженого? Тогда все может оказаться довольно запущенно. Люди, которые не едят мороженого, чаще подвержены депрессиям и плохому настроению. А может ее с детства приучили, что от мороженого пачкаются руки, болят зубы и горло? Или она просто сидит на строжайшей диете, чтобы обратить, наконец, Ваше внимание на свои прелести? В любом случае, если человек, который пренебрегает такой простой радостью, как мороженое, кажется сегодня несколько странным.

----------


## Sanych

> что если ваша пассия внимательно и увлеченно облизывает холодное лакомство, у нее есть все шансы стать кандидаткой в идеальные жены. Она в меру романтична, ценит уют и семейный уклад и дружелюбна.


Ну то что жена хорошая будет - факт  А вот то, что семейный уют ценить будет, это ещё вопрос.

----------

